# Looking for Raw honey from Beaufort SC



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

My daughter went to boot camp on Parris Island at the end of March this year. By the beginning of May....she couldn't breathe. 
I work with a young man that says the pollen / allergens down there are TOTALLY different than up here.
She has to come home because of a different issue (but can re-enlist in 6 months) so while she is here, I want to start her on a raw honey regiment to build her immune system against those pollens / allergens so when she goes back Spring 2015, she will not have the same reaction.

Can you tell me where to find and buy raw honey in the Beaufort SC area.
The way I understand, as long as she is eating honey from a hive 30 miles from Parris Island, it will help her be prepared for Spring and all the irritants it brings!!

Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Go to the National Honey Board web site and use the honey locator there for a better chance of getting what you desire.

 Al


----------

